# [offTopic] Je laisse tomber

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Je sais que cela ne servira a rien, mais je le fais quand même.

Linuxien depuis 1995, j'ai toujours poussé autant que je le pouvais auprès de ma famille Linux, Debian et Suze en particulier du fait de la chute de mandrake (mandriva, mageia maintenant).

Avec l'arrivée des gnome 3, kde 4 et maintenant pulseaudio qui s'immisce partout et surtout systemd qui prend une ampleur non négligeable, l'installation et configuration devient un casse-tête chinois.

Cette évolution de Linux ne me plait pas, je viens de passer 2 jours entier a tenter de faire fonctionner le micro de ma webcam avec pulseaudio et rien a faire.

Systemd, quoiqu'on en dise, n’accélère pas la mise en route de ma station, en tout cas pas dans les proportions annoncées ....

En un mot, je dis stop, ca suffit, je vais pas continuer a passer du temps a 'rien faire' (comme dis ma femme). 

Linux était tout prêt d'arriver a maturité et de pouvoir concurrencer Windows et MacOS, il s'en est vraiment très très éloigné.

Un utilisateur, même avancé dont je pense faire partie, a autre chose a faire que passer du temps à .... , et un utilisateur lambda encore plus, même avec une distribution style Fédora ou Suze, 

Le temps de me préparer au passage et je retourne a Windows pour la station de tout les jours, ras-le-bol de perdre du temps pour rien.

Bon voyage au autres.Last edited by USTruck on Sat Jan 17, 2015 4:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k-root

je pense que ce topic pourrait bénéficier d'un precision [offTopic] dans son titre .

bon voyage   :Cool: 

----------

## kwenspc

On se trouve les excuses que l'on veut.


 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> [...]
> 
> Avec l'arrivée des gnome 3, kde 4 et maintenant pulseaudio qui s'immisce partout et surtout systemd qui prend une ampleur non négligeable, l'installation et configuration devient un casse-tête chinois.
> ...

 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> On se trouve les excuses que l'on veut.
> 
> 

 

Aaaarghhh, pas 2 fois la même semaine, le docteur il a dit  :Smile: 

Bon, ben je vais me retenir alors.

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aaaarghhh, pas 2 fois la même semaine, le docteur il a dit 
> 
> Bon, ben je vais me retenir alors.

 

Mais non mais non faut se laisser aller!   :Surprised: 

Bon cela dit, j'ai tenu sans pulseaudio jusqu'à récemment (à cause de skype famille toussa... ouais ouais je sais ce que vous aller dire!).

Ça par contre j'aime toujours pas. Ça me sert à rien (sauf pour skype donc), ça marche une fois sur 2...

----------

## nutsi

Pour pulseaudio + skype, j'ai une VM ubuntu dédié à se besoin... c'est relativement pénible mais j'ai pas envie de me casser la tête pour un truc dont je n'ai pas le besoin (en dehors de skype).

----------

## k-root

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Bon cela dit, j'ai tenu sans pulseaudio jusqu'à récemment (à cause de skype famille toussa... ouais ouais je sais ce que vous aller dire!).

 

ahum .. je suis le seul content avec pulseaudio ? pourtant je n'utilise pas skype .. ca marche tres bien, comme windows  :Smile: 

----------

## novazur

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Bon cela dit, j'ai tenu sans pulseaudio jusqu'à récemment (à cause de skype famille toussa... ouais ouais je sais ce que vous aller dire!).
> 
> Ça par contre j'aime toujours pas. Ça me sert à rien (sauf pour skype donc), ça marche une fois sur 2...

 

On peut très bien utiliser skype SANS pulseaudio :

```
$ equery uses skype

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r5:

 U I

 + + apulse     : Use media-sound/apulse for PulseAudio emulation

 - - pax_kernel : Triggers a paxmarking of the main skype binary

 - - pulseaudio : Add support for PulseAudio sound server
```

Perso, tant que ce n'était pas possible, entre avoir skype, et l'obligation d'avoir pulseaudio qui fout un grand bordel, mon choix était vite fait.

----------

## nutsi

J'ai ajouté 'apulse' à mon skype et ça ne résout pas le problème de son.

----------

## Leander256

 *novazur wrote:*   

> On peut très bien utiliser skype SANS pulseaudio :
> 
> ```
> $ equery uses skype
> 
> ...

 

Ah ben merci, je passais par ici un peu par hasard, et il se trouve que je n'avais plus le son dans skype depuis quelques mois (oui, c'est peut-être un peu bizarre d'utiliser un logiciel propriétaire mais de refuser d'utiliser pulseaudio, mais je pense que vous aurez compris mon point de vue sur toute l'histoire avec l'autre de red hat, là). Pareil que vous tous apparemment, la famille est sur skype  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Oui, ça va être limite comme suggestion (pulseaudio, microsoft ou.... google), mais en parallèle, l'alternative proposée par chrome (pas essayé avec chromium) + plugin hangout marche vachement bien (distrib binaire linux, pas essayé sous Gentoo).

Je n'ai pas encore essayé la videoconf à plusieurs, mais en 1v1, avec le partage de bureau en cadeau, c'est vraiment pas mal pour le dépannage à distance ou les présentations produits.

Je crois que le plugin hangout pour Firefox a peut être moins de fonctions que la versoin chrome, à confirmer.

----------

## Magic Banana

Il y a Firefox Hello : https://support.mozilla.org/fr/kb/firefox-hello-envoyer-et-recevoir-des-appels-sans-compte

Et c'est libre !

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Il y a Firefox Hello : https://support.mozilla.org/fr/kb/firefox-hello-envoyer-et-recevoir-des-appels-sans-compte
> 
> Et c'est libre !

 

Pourquoi pas, évidemment. J'attends de tester dans les faits pour en parler  :Smile: 

Par contre, est-ce que ça permet (ou permettra) le partage (visualisation) de bureau? Parce que ça, c'est une fonctionnalité suuuuuuper utile aussi.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Par contre, est-ce que ça permet (ou permettra) le partage (visualisation) de bureau? Parce que ça, c'est une fonctionnalité suuuuuuper utile aussi.

 

J'en doute. Passer cela par HTTP ne semble pas une excellente idée du point de vue de la sécurité.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Par contre, est-ce que ça permet (ou permettra) le partage (visualisation) de bureau? Parce que ça, c'est une fonctionnalité suuuuuuper utile aussi. 
> 
> J'en doute. Passer cela par HTTP ne semble pas une excellente idée du point de vue de la sécurité.

 

J'ai bien dit "visualisation". Pas prise de contrôle. Ensuite, je vois mal la video du bureau passer en clair dans des tuyaux différents de la VoIP et de l'image/webcam.

----------

## kwenspc

 *nutsi wrote:*   

> J'ai ajouté 'apulse' à mon skype et ça ne résout pas le problème de son.

 

C'est skype après, même avec pulseaudio il a tendance à déconner...

 *k-root wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Bon cela dit, j'ai tenu sans pulseaudio jusqu'à récemment (à cause de skype famille toussa... ouais ouais je sais ce que vous aller dire!). 
> 
> ahum .. je suis le seul content avec pulseaudio ? pourtant je n'utilise pas skype .. ca marche tres bien, comme windows 

 

J'ai aucune utilisation (à part skpye) qui nécessite un démon tel que pulseaudio.

Pour qu'il tourne bien (par ex pour qu'il arrête de faire du mixing software quand la carte le supporte, y a des cas où il refait l'erreur), pulseaudio nécessite un peu de travail.

Les seuls endroits où je l'ai vu parfaitement fonctionner c'est sur des trucs réglés aux ptits oignons pour que tout s'intègre parfaitement (le nokia N9 par exemple).

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok, j'ai testé rapidement Hello, ya video/son, mais c'est tout (c'est déjà pas mal, hein), mais pas de chat texte (pour quand ça merdoie) ou de partage/visu d'écran (parce que, vraiment, c'est indispensable).

----------

## k-root

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Pour qu'il tourne bien (par ex pour qu'il arrête de faire du mixing software quand la carte le supporte, y a des cas où il refait l'erreur), pulseaudio nécessite un peu de travail.
> 
> Les seuls endroits où je l'ai vu parfaitement fonctionner c'est sur des trucs réglés aux ptits oignons pour que tout s'intègre parfaitement (le nokia N9 par exemple).

 

ahum.. j’admets utiliser du matériel standard , je n'utilise pas les capacité réseau et pulseaudio s’intègre parfaitement , je trouve même un certains confort à l'utilisation   :Razz: 

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Pour en revenir au sujet de départ, je suis assez d'accord avec les remarques de USTruck. Pour moi, le principe du libre c'est de pouvoir choisir. Et aujourd'hui, systemd s'impose partout ou presque. Sans compter les problèmes qu'il pose. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a une sorte d'unification, de convergence, vers un système "tiens c'est comme ça et p'is c'est tout" qui ne me plaît pas du tout (en particulier avec systemd, l'histoire du debug m'a vraiment choqué).

J'ai par exemple eu un problème de mise à jour d'efl pour Enlightenment : je ne veux pas de systemd, j'ai tous les use flags désactivés et efl recherchait systemd alors qu'il ne me mettait pas de warning sur un flag à ajouter à package.use. Heureusement, une nouvelle version n'a plus ce problème. Mais si pour utiliser son logiciel préféré, on devient obligé d'utiliser des trucs pour lesquels on devrait avoir le choix, à quoi bon ? Autant prendre Window$ qui fonctionne out of the box...

Résoudre des problèmes, un peu d'accord. Mais trop c'est trop.

----------

## k-root

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

> Pour en revenir au sujet de départ, je suis assez d'accord avec les remarques de USTruck. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Autant prendre Window$ qui fonctionne out of the box...
> ...

 

je suis d'accord avec la partie citée ci dessus : c'est pour cela que je n'utilise presque jamais gentoo au travail mais des distribes binaires.

Gentoo c'est un Linux from scratch (almost made easy) , Il n'est pas possible d'avoir l'argent du beurre et le beurre .. les benefices d'une rolling release customizable et from source avec les benefices d'un distrib de binaires  .. 

Rien ne vous empeche d'avoir une machine de build ou une chmod pour faire emerge -buildpkg et ensuite de les installer sur vos postes ..

Aussi, En parlant du beurre, parlons aussi du C*l de la crémière : Je crois que ceux qui m'ont pas comité une ligne de code ou signaler un bug ne devrait pas s'exprimer sur des sujets comme systemd , .. , attention a ne pas confondre les contraintes intrinsèque de gentoo et le troll de base [1].

pour en revenir au sujet de départ : je suis d'accord avec les remarques de USTruck .. quand gentoo devient inutilisable a cause d'un emerge qui plante en plein milieu ou quand des ebuilds disparaissent de l'arbre principales , oui je suis moi aussi pas content ... 

1 : de maniere general je trouve ce coté 'les devs sont mechants, moi l'utilisateur je suis le roi' tres inapproprié au monde l'open source, je comprend L.P. quand il repond sèchement (meme si je n'approuve pas non plus) ..

----------

## Magic Banana

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

> Pour moi, le principe du libre c'est de pouvoir choisir.

 

Le principe du logiciel libre c'est d'être en contrôle de son informatique. C'est une question de respect des libertés fondamentales de l'utilisateur: https://gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html

Si tu as un grand choix de logiciels tous privateurs, tu n'es pas libre. Celui qui contrôle le logiciel que tu choisirais te contrôlerait. Mieux vaut n'en utiliser aucun et donc restreindre ses choix.

D'une façon générale (ouvre un dictionnaire si tu ne me crois pas), la liberté c'est être au contrôle de sa propre vie. Ça n'a rien à voir avec l'étendue des possibilités qui nous sont offertes.

 *k-root wrote:*   

> Je crois que ceux qui m'ont pas comité une ligne de code ou signaler un bug ne devrait pas s'exprimer sur des sujets comme systemd , .. , attention a ne pas confondre les contraintes intrinsèque de gentoo et le troll de base

 

Je suis assez d'accord. Upstart était *le* compétiteur. Maintenant que Ubuntu a annoncé le prochain passage à systemd, il est en mode "abandon". D'une façon générale, toutes les distributions GNU/Linux un peu importantes (sauf Slackware et Gentoo qui propose quand même systemd) sont passées ou sont en train de passer à systemd, délaissant l'init de System V ou Upstart. Les développeurs derrière les distributions GNU/Linux sont en général compétents. Ils ne cassent pas sans raison, pour le plaisir du changement. Personne ne les a forcées. Au contraire : demander aux utilisateurs de changer d'habitudes signifie en prendre plein la figure.

Il y a des annonces de forks de certains qui gueulent mais rien de bien concret ne semble en sortir. Et il ne semble pas que les utilisateurs, individuels ou non (les entreprises veulent un init qui tienne la route sur leurs serveurs), sortent le porte-monnaie pour financer de tels projets. Bref, à part troller...Last edited by Magic Banana on Sat Jan 31, 2015 12:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

 *k-root wrote:*   

> Aussi, En parlant du beurre, parlons aussi du C*l de la crémière : Je crois que ceux qui m'ont pas comité une ligne de code ou signaler un bug ne devrait pas s'exprimer sur des sujets comme systemd , .. , attention a ne pas confondre les contraintes intrinsèque de gentoo et le troll de base [1].

 

On en revient à une autre discussion que j'ai croisée je ne sais plus où : est-ce que sous prétexte que quelqu'un ne participe pas au développement d'un logiciel, il n'a pas le droit de donner son avis ? Pour moi, clairement, un utilisateur qui ne connaît rien à rien au développement à le droit de donner son avis. Un logiciel sert à la base à ses... utilisateurs. On pourrait comparer ça à "parce que je ne participer pas au développement du métro, je n'ai pas le droit de donner mon avis sur le métro". Ça semble absurde pour le métro, alors pourquoi un logiciel serait traité différemment.

Maintenant sur le cas plus spécifique de systemd, je ne critique pas le logiciel ni son développement. Je n'ai ni le temps ni l'envie de me consacrer au développement d'un init, donc je suis très content que d'autres s'en chargent. Mais il y a l'art et la manière de faire...

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le principe du logiciel libre c'est d'être en contrôle de son informatique. C'est une question de respect des libertés fondamentales de l'utilisateur: https://gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
> 
> Si tu as un grand choix de logiciels tous privateurs, tu n'es pas libre. Celui qui contrôle le logiciel que tu choisirais te contrôlerait. Mieux vaut n'en utiliser aucun et donc restreindre ses choix.
> 
> D'une façon générale (ouvre un dictionnaire si tu ne me crois pas), la liberté c'est être au contrôle de sa propre vie. Ça n'a rien à voir avec l'étendue des possibilités qui nous sont offertes.

 

Je me suis mal exprimé : c'était exactement ce que je voulais dire. Par choisir, j'entendais justement ne pas être privé. Ce qui n'a effectivement rien à voir avec le choix...

En gros ce que je vise c'est "j'ai besoin d'un logiciel de retouche photo; par dépendances imbriquées, il a besoin de X, qui n'a rien à voir avec la retouche d'image". Et si je ne veux pas de X justement parce qu'il est privateur ? Ou juste que sa tête me revient pas ?

Voilà, et je trouve que ces derniers temps, Linux glisse de plus en plus vers une imposition de certains choix.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

>  *k-root wrote:*   Aussi, En parlant du beurre, parlons aussi du C*l de la crémière : Je crois que ceux qui m'ont pas comité une ligne de code ou signaler un bug ne devrait pas s'exprimer sur des sujets comme systemd , .. , attention a ne pas confondre les contraintes intrinsèque de gentoo et le troll de base [1]. 
> 
> On en revient à une autre discussion que j'ai croisée je ne sais plus où : est-ce que sous prétexte que quelqu'un ne participe pas au développement d'un logiciel, il n'a pas le droit de donner son avis ? Pour moi, clairement, un utilisateur qui ne connaît rien à rien au développement à le droit de donner son avis. Un logiciel sert à la base à ses... utilisateurs. On pourrait comparer ça à "parce que je ne participer pas au développement du métro, je n'ai pas le droit de donner mon avis sur le métro". Ça semble absurde pour le métro, alors pourquoi un logiciel serait traité différemment.

 

C'est bien pour cela qu'il a ajouté "ou signalé un bug". Je pense que son idée est de parler de quelqu'un qui s'implique réellement et/ou qui a un niveau technique suffisant pour donner un avis éclairé et pertinent (que ce soit sur le sujet précis ou l'impact global sur tout l'écosystème).

L'exemple du metro est d'ailleurs représentatif: n'importe qui peut "donner un avis", comme tu dis, mais cela ressemblera fortement à quelque chose de purement subjectif en tant que simple utilisateur (avec les extrêmes: "spécialiste qui râle non stop" ou "fanboy"). Là il est question d'une discussion technique.

Qu'on ne confonde pas l'attitude de projets comme Gnome & co (un developpeur qui sait mieux qu'un utilisateur ce dont il a besoin et ce qu'il aime au niveau de l'ergonomie) avec des projet techniquement structurant avec un impact aussi énorme qu'un projet Init, où, AMHA, sérieusement, l'utilisateur final non éclairé aura quoi de pertinent à dire? Surtout que cela l'impact en quoi dans son quotidien? En théorie, si c'est bien fait, rien.

Et là, on ne parlait que d'une vue utilisateur final et son desktop, si on part sur le point de vue de l'admin sys et de son parc... On en a déjà parlé maintes fois.

----------

## kwenspc

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai par exemple eu un problème de mise à jour d'efl pour Enlightenment : je ne veux pas de systemd, j'ai tous les use flags désactivés et efl recherchait systemd alors qu'il ne me mettait pas de warning sur un flag à ajouter à package.use. Heureusement, une nouvelle version n'a plus ce problème. Mais si pour utiliser son logiciel préféré, on devient obligé d'utiliser des trucs pour lesquels on devrait avoir le choix, à quoi bon ? Autant prendre Window$ qui fonctionne out of the box... 

 

Ah c'est la faute à systemd si le dev qui a fait l'ebuild d'enlightenment sous gentoo s'est chier dans la gestion des USE?   :Wink: 

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maintenant sur le cas plus spécifique de systemd, je ne critique pas le logiciel ni son développement. Je n'ai ni le temps ni l'envie de me consacrer au développement d'un init, donc je suis très content que d'autres s'en chargent. Mais il y a l'art et la manière de faire...

 

développement = manière de faire (et ce dans son ensemble). Tu ne critiques pas le premier mais tu sous entends que la seconde est à revoir, c'est pas antithétique ça?

Si il s'agit juste de l'aspect communication (LP vs le reste du monde), je sais pas: t'es nouveau dans le milieu du libre? La plupart des gus haut placé dans les gros projets, ont la dent dure.

La moindre question un tantinet naïve ou pas 100% honnête/constructive, le moindre patch un peu merdeux (et des pseudos excuses pour par reconnaître qu'on a merdé aussi)... et tu te prends une belle volée de bois vert, moi le premier. Eh oui ça fait mal à l'égo sur le moment. C'est franchement pas propre à la manière de faire de LP.

systemd a fédéré tout un tas d'anti, je pense surtout parce que c'est un projet qui perturbe énormément les habitudes, les solutions... pour une majorité de bénéfices ceci dit. (finit les config propres à chaque distro, c'est plus résiliant, ça fait mieux le boulot de suivre les process...). Si il ne changeait strictement rien, et n'aurait donc aucune critique... ça serait pas du tout un nouveau système d'init par rapport à l'ancien. Le changement, le vrai, ça fait chier, ça énerve (j'ai mis du temps à passer le pas, j'ai attendu qu'il soit un peu plus stable qu'il y a 2 ans par exemple). Mais une fois passé, c'est finalement pour le mieux.

Il y a bien sûr les professionnels de l'administration système, eux ont été les plus "touchés" par ces changement. [troll]Dame! Je ne peux plus me vendre sur ma compétence d'écriture d'init script!"[/troll] (bon en fait si, puisque systemd fournit ce qu'il faut pour lancer un init-script-des-familles-comme-avant)

Alors il y a (et il y a eu) des critiques légitimes de ce côté là, normal: systemd est jeune, forcément ça résout pas tout, et c'est buggé. Mais attendez: comme tous logiciel finalement!

On fixe, et on passe à autre chose. Pas la peine de jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain. Un peu de pragmatisme que diable.

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Ah c'est la faute à systemd si le dev qui a fait l'ebuild d'enlightenment sous gentoo s'est chier dans la gestion des USE?   

 

Tu mélanges tout : quand je faisais référence à ça, je faisais écho à la remarque d'origine d'USTruck qui disait qu'au bout d'un moment, passer du temps à faire fonctionner, bah trop c'est trop. Auncun rapport avec systemd. Personnellement, quand j'ai eu le problème, j'ai juste pris l'habitude de faire un --keep-going bien sale, le temps que l'ebuild soit corrigé. J'aurais pu le faire moi-même mais j'étais occupé justement sur d'autres ebuilds à ce moment et aussi à d'autres choses d'une façon générale.

Maintenant sur le développement, c'est effectivement plus de la communication dont je parlais, c'est vrai. Maintenant c'est certain que, comme tu le mentionnes, avec tous les réticents aux changements aux dents dures, je peux comprendre que parfois il y aient des mots qui volent qui ne devraient pas. Mais quand je bosse sur un nouveau truc qui change la façon dont le reste de l'équipe bosse, je fais l'effort de comprendre les objections et réticences que les autres peuvent avoir (c'est exactement ce qui se passe en ce moment, je suis en train de modifier la façon dont l'équipe dans laquelle je suis bosse).

@EL_Goretto : c'est vrai que pour un "logiciel enfoui" l'avis de l'utilisateur non initié est moins "précieux" que l'avis des développeurs. Mais quand ça finit par impacter ton quotidien genre tu peux plus mettre ton PC en veille... est-ce que l'utilisateur n'a tout de même pas son avis à donner ?

Maintenant par avis, j'entends aussi des choses indirectes : plus de gens qui utilisent tel soft plutôt que tel autre parce qu'il a telle fonctionnalité, pour moi, c'est un avis. Et je ne suis clairement pas d'accord avec l'idée selon laquelle il faut avoir un certain niveau d'expertise ou de je ne sais quoi pour exprimer son opinion sur un logiciel. Pour moi (en tous cas c'est comme ça que je travaille), toute opinion est bonne à prendre. Ça ne veut pas dire tout suivre ou tout écouter. Quand faut changer, faut changer...

----------

## boozo

Et ben... pensais jamais lire de telles choses ici   :Shocked:  (*)

La conduite du changement : professionnellement et en dehors, je connais un peu aussi ; et les "p'tits génie" frais émoulus imbus d'eux-mêmes également.

Il en sort de nouveaux chaque année - dans le libre ou ailleurs - et avec toujours les mêmes discours du type : "les vieux sont compètement largés" ; "ils comprennent rien à ce qu'on veux faire" ; "ils veulent rien changer à leurs habitudes" ; etc etc

Avantage du monde opensources où il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir des "vrais gens en face" pour bosser permet à des individus irrespectueux, grossiers et à l'égo démeusuré de s'y faire une belle place là où, IRL, ils auraient pris un pelle en pleine tronche pour 10x moins. Relisez certains propos c'est édifiant pourtant.

Alors sans décon*** ! Arrêter de la raconter ! Sinon c'est que vous avez la mémoire courte ! Si systemd prend le monopole aussi vite, c'est juste parce qu'il y a une équipe de 20 gus a taffer dessus non stop depuis un bail avec la bénédiction d'une multinationale d'envergure derrière et des enjeux économique de place qui dépassent largement l'Init en question. Sans quoi Il aurait volé en éclat depuis belle lurette le gars en question. Qu'il s'agisse de ses sponsors comme des détracteurs qui doivent alors y trouver une stratégie ou au moins un certain avantage à laisser prospérer ainsi et faire celà ce cette manière.

L'Init system V n'est pas idéal certes ok mais comme tous systèmes cependant, il a fait ses preuves... et il doit bien être un peu robuste pour avoir tenu le coup jusqu'à maintenant non ?

Bien évidement il n'y a pas de dogme : on peut le remettre en cause et le changer en améliorant ses faiblesses mais 'tain ! prenons au moins le temps d'en discuter sérieusement ! De voir et d'évaluer les alternatives offertes ! De tenir compte des avis des autres et pas "d'une seule vision" et surtout : des nouvelles idées qui en sortiront (de ces échanges) !

Mieux vaut que je sorte qq temps va   ----- :Arrow: ---- [ ]

(*) Et je vais ici me taire sur la liberté et la pertinence d'expression de non-spécialistes d'une question. Vous parliez de changement non ? alors essayez et soyez lucide 5 minutes : sortez du sujet "Developpement" et/ou "IT" et appliquez-vous cet argumentaire technocrate à vous même dans votre vie personnelle, familliale, votre quotidien de citoyen et nous verrons si vous êtes toujours d'accords avec çà ensuite.

----------

## k-root

je suis pas super fan du melange entre :

- Les contraintes d'une rolling release comme gentoo

- Le monde du libre (qui ne se reduit pas a systemd)

- Ces moments de transition , remeber x11

sur le monde du libre , et de maniere tres general :  je crois que la confusion c'est que les user story ne sont pas nécessairement des contributions , les review et les commentaires sur youtube ont un peu tendance a nous le faire oublier.

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

>  *k-root wrote:*   Aussi, En parlant du beurre, parlons aussi du C*l de la crémière : Je crois que ceux qui m'ont pas comité une ligne de code ou signaler un bug ne devrait pas s'exprimer sur des sujets comme systemd , .. , attention a ne pas confondre les contraintes intrinsèque de gentoo et le troll de base [1]. 
> 
> On en revient à une autre discussion que j'ai croisée je ne sais plus où : est-ce que sous prétexte que quelqu'un ne participe pas au développement d'un logiciel, il n'a pas le droit de donner son avis ? Pour moi, clairement, un utilisateur qui ne connaît rien à rien au développement à le droit de donner son avis. Un logiciel sert à la base à ses... utilisateurs. On pourrait comparer ça à "parce que je ne participer pas au développement du métro, je n'ai pas le droit de donner mon avis sur le métro". Ça semble absurde pour le métro, alors pourquoi un logiciel serait traité différemment.

 

oui, oui , oui .. un produit sans utilisateur est inutil et donc les user story et l'UX sont a prendre en compte

non ,non , non ..  c'est pas comparable .

please define un logiciel .. c'est beaucoup trop général .

----------

## Chr0nos

personelement j'aime bien systemd dans la mesure ou mon boot est bien plus rapide, il me facilite la tache pour coder mon serveur car je n'ai pas à galerer à écrire un script de démarage en bash (je n'ai pas non plus que ça à faire ^^)

cela dit... journalctl LUI je le hais ! sans déconner il es ou le temps ou je pouvais faire un cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

la je me retrouve avec des journalctl -u gdm -b  qui met des plomlbes à fouiller dans un log qui fais 20mo :/

ca me fais gerber !

apres openrc était clairement plus maléable mais au print d'un démérae multi threadé buggué au possible, et surement moin polyvalent que systemd

et rien ne t'empeche de downgrader tout ce qui ne te plaira pas coté systemd  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

> On pourrait comparer ça à "parce que je ne participer pas au développement du métro, je n'ai pas le droit de donner mon avis sur le métro".

 

Ce sont tes impôts qui paient le métro. C'est pour cela que je faisaient remarquer qu'"il ne semble pas que les utilisateurs, individuels ou non (les entreprises veulent un init qui tienne la route sur leurs serveurs), sortent le porte-monnaie pour financer de tels projets [de distribution GNU/Linux sans systemd]".

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

> En gros ce que je vise c'est "j'ai besoin d'un logiciel de retouche photo; par dépendances imbriquées, il a besoin de X, qui n'a rien à voir avec la retouche d'image". Et si je ne veux pas de X justement parce qu'il est privateur ?

 

Un logiciel libre qui dépend nécessairement de logiciel privateur est, pour moi (comme pour quiconque valorisant ses libertés) inacceptable. Ce n'est pas le cas de systemd.

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

> Voilà, et je trouve que ces derniers temps, Linux glisse de plus en plus vers une imposition de certains choix.

 

Vu ce que tu écris juste avant, je suppose que tu voulais dire "GNU/Linux". Mais l'erreur est intéressante car le noyau Linux (vanilla) glisse vraiment : il contient chaque jour plus de blobs. Il est difficile de trouver une carte Wifi qui fonctionne avec Linux-libre et la situation des cartes graphique nVidia et (pire encore) AMD se dégrade significativement. J'utilise maintenant (et depuis bien 5 ou 6 ans) Trisquel GNU/Linux mais il doit en être de même sous Gentoo avec "deblob" dans la variable USE.

D'ailleurs quelqu'un ici utilise-t-il ce mot clé ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *StinGer_Uesugi wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Ah c'est la faute à systemd si le dev qui a fait l'ebuild d'enlightenment sous gentoo s'est chier dans la gestion des USE?    
> 
> Tu mélanges tout : quand je faisais référence à ça, je faisais écho à la remarque d'origine d'USTruck qui disait qu'au bout d'un moment, passer du temps à faire fonctionner, bah trop c'est trop. Auncun rapport avec systemd.

 

Ah pardon j'avais et effet mal interprété ton propos.

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Vu ce que tu écris juste avant, je suppose que tu voulais dire "GNU/Linux".

 

Je suppose que tu voulais dire "GNU/Berkeley/MIT/ISC/Fdo/RedHat/.../Linux".  :Wink: 

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

LOL

@k-root : je suis d'accord que le métro et un soft ne sont pas comparables. Mais c'tait pour illustrer mes propos.   :Very Happy:  Et par logiciel, moi je vois large : tout ce qui est exécuté depuis un code par de l'électronique.

@Magic Banana : en fait, je parlais des deux. Je pensais notamment au fait que t'aies besoin de blob pour faire fonctionner le décodage vidéo par exemple, ou effectivement au fait que tu sois obligé d'avoir les pilotes propriétaires pour faire du OpenCL. Ce qui me paraît un paradoxe assez considérable...   :Shocked:  Du coup, si je veux pouvoir utiliser mon PC, pas de "deblob".

Et pour en revenir à ce que disait boozo, je sais pas si systemd aurait volé en éclat si il n'était pas soutenu par ses sous. Comme le fait remarquer Magic Banana, les entreprises attendent un init qui tiennent la route.

Du coup tout ça me fait me demander si, devant l'essor du noyau Linux, notamment dans l'embarqué, et la croissance du chiffre d'affaire qu'il génère, certains n'auraient pas été dévoyés par l'attrait financier. Auraient-ils fait autrement avec moins ou sans argent ? Lorsqu'un industriel retient une carte Wi-Fi qui ne fonctionne pas sans blob (ça me rappelle un problème au boulot ça tiens   :Laughing:  ), qu'est-ce qu'ils font ? Ils poussent quand-même, quitte à relancer le fournisseur, pour que ça fonctionne et pour pouvoir sortir son produit. Peu importe que le truc soit libre ou pas.

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'Init system V n'est pas idéal certes ok mais comme tous systèmes cependant, il a fait ses preuves... et il doit bien être un peu robuste pour avoir tenu le coup jusqu'à maintenant non ?

 

On parle du même truc qui a été refait plusieurs fois, à chaque fois sans corriger ses problèmes intrinsèques? (par exemple le fait qu'il lui soit impossible de suivre de manière 100% fiable un service)

Il y a eu de tas de discussions là dessus, et ce bien longtemps avant systemd. Le fait est que systemd est actuellement celui qui règles ces problèmes proprement. Après on peut ne pas être d'accord avec certains choix. Personnellement je suis pas encore convaincu que le format de journald ait été une bonne idée. Le code style aussi, bon là c'est extrêmement subjectif. Aussi, après avoir corrigé l'init (qui était l'idée de base, y a jamais eu de plan sur la comète non plus), ils se sont dis que ça serait bien de corriger tous les services de bases (qui avant étaient distro-centrés, comme la gestion réseau, les dns, le nom, etc...). C'est pas complètement farfelu comme choix: on revient par là, à une base commune, exactement comme celle que fournissait SystemV. T'avais pas 10 manières de faire tel ou tel truc, t'avais ce service et pas un autre, etc... On va revenir vers une base commune inter-distros, du moins pour l'init et les services. C'est pas si mauvais que ça, tout bien réfléchi. C'est surtout ça qui a décidé en grande partie les distros à switcher. (personne les a forcé).

Sinon pour ce qui est du fait qu'il y a une boîte derrière pour promouvoir le projet: bah comme SystemV en son temps finalement (et ça remonte!). Après tout c'est normal, c'est un projet lourd, qui demande des ressources etc... Comme beaucoup de projet: sans entreprise derrière je parierais pas sur leur pérennité. Et le fait de le promouvoir n'est pas un choix prit à la légère, on parle là d'une boîte qui fait son beurre dans le logiciel serveur quand même (et aux dernières nouvelles, ça fait un bail qu'elle est plus toute seule sur le coup). Et puis tout ce qui tourne autour de linux est maintenant tiré (ou manipulé si tu préfères) par des entreprises et pas des moindres. Le résultat est parfois triste (cf android, ou globalement tout ce que fait google en fait ou presque), mais parfois ça va. Mon maître étalon c'est la licence: si c'est pas bsd(et dérivés/gpl(et dérivés), j'ai des soupçons sur les velléités de l'entreprise en question. Systemd ça va: c'est lgpl 2.1 or later (important ça, ça peut cohabiter proprement avec la v3 de la gpl).

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le fait est que systemd est actuellement celui qui règles ces problèmes proprement. 
> 
> 

 

On a pas du lire le même code alors. 

Pour les quelques fichiers .c que j'ai pu lire (j'ai arrêté car j'avais envie de vomir), les développeurs de ce ... machin ne respectent pas les principes de bases du C. En parcourant le code, j'ai vu des switchs sans default, alors que les commentaires avant le switch indiquent que justement les données d'entrée sont réputées non fiable. 

>>> EXEMPLE <<<

(oui je sais, le default est en fait la dernière ligne de la fonction, mais sérieux, ce code me donne envie de vomir)

Sérieux, on va avoir ce truc sur des systèmes de production (Redhat 7 utilise maintenant ce machin) ?!

Non mais oh ?

L'avantage majoritairement mis en avant de ce remplaçant à Init est qu'il permet de démarrer les services en parallèle. Soit. Vous démarrez souvent votre machine vous ? 

Moi perso, je redémarre après un patch qui nécessite un reboot. C'est à dire environ une fois par mois, voire beaucoup moins (j'ai des serveurs au boulot qui affichent un uptime qui se compte en mois). 

Alors gagner 10s tous les mois, en prenant un risque inconsidéré sur la stabilité du système, non, vraiment très peu pour moi.

Systemd me semble aller à l'encontre de la philosophie de base d'un outil Unix : un truc le plus simple possible, qui fait une seule chose mais qui le fait bien. 

Il permet de surveiller les services ? Ouah, génial. C'est vrai que les services sous Unix sont réputés non stables   :Laughing: . En clair, ils nous windowsifient Linux et complexifient un truc qui est censé être simple. Parce que l'inconvénient majeur d'un watchdog, c'est qu'il doit être adapté finement au service qu'il est censé superviser. Un watchdog générique, ça n'existe tout simplement pas. Relancer automatiquement un service qui se plante pouvant tout simplement conduire (quand on a vraiment pas de bol) au plantage du système (fuites mémoire, etc). J'ai eu le cas il y'a quelques mois avant notre système de surveillance au taf qui s'est acharné à redémarrer un service et qui a fait planter la machine qu'il supervisait. 

Bref, vous aurez compris que je suis CONTRE ce genre de procédés. 

En clair, systemd me semble introduire plus de problèmes potentiels qu'il n'en règle (d'autant que pour moi, il règle des problèmes qui n'en sont pas). Et il me rappelle (trop) furieusement launchd sous OS X, qui n'est pas vraiment un modèle de service Unix ... 

Alors le changement oui. Quand il apporte VRAIMENT quelque chose et surtout qu'il n'introduit pas de risques inconsidérés. Parce que changer un truc qui marche bien, quand bien même il serait ancien, je vois pas l'intérêt ...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> [On a pas du lire le même code alors. 
> 
> >>> EXEMPLE <<<

 

Je trouve ce code propre. Des fonctions relativement courtes avec peu d'arguments, au plus deux niveaux d'indentation, des variables avec des noms explicites, etc.

Maintenant si ta conception du code simple, propre et sûr ce sont les scripts shell qui font des centaines de lignes avec des sleep pour attendre d'autres scripts...

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> L'avantage majoritairement mis en avant de ce remplaçant à Init est qu'il permet de démarrer les services en parallèle.

 

C'est faux : voir http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/the-biggest-myths.html (2.; et 3. pour le reste de ta phrase).

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Il permet de surveiller les services ? Ouah, génial. C'est vrai que les services sous Unix sont réputés non stables  .

 

Tu as déjà entendu parlé du double-forking, n'est-ce pas ?

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Systemd me semble aller à l'encontre de la philosophie de base d'un outil Unix (...) En clair, ils nous windowsifient Linux et (...) il me rappelle (trop) furieusement launchd sous OS X

 

Et revoilà les meilleurs "arguments" des anti-systemd : ce n'est pas Unix, c'est Windows, c'est Mac.

----------

## Oupsman

NB: les nombreuses quotes dans mon post viennent de la page Web donnée par Magic Banana. 

Explique moi concrètement ce que systemd apporte vraiment, parce que franchement, je ne vois pas. A part le changement pour le plaisir de changer (enfin de mon point de vue). Parce que je suis le développement de ce machin depuis le début et leurs explications sur ce qui les a poussés à développer systemd sont pour le moins ... non satisfaisantes. 

Concernant la propreté du code, c'est plutôt les multiples return par fonction, l'absence de default dans les switchs qui me donnent envie de vomir. Enfin des trucs que j'ai appris à NE PAS faire quand j'étais à l'université. Si peu de monde code comme cela, c'est qu'il y'a des raisons valables, en particulier ... ah oui ça me revient : la gestion d'erreurs (la stabilité quoi) et la maintenabilité du code. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> However, we derive inspiration from UNIX
> 
> 

 

Systemd va à l'encontre d'une des philosophies fondatrices d'Unix, qui est d'avoir des outils qui ne font qu'une seule chose. Sinon, on obtient des usines à gaz ... On en a vraiment pas besoin. Comment peuvent-ils sans honte clamer qu'ils s'inspirent d'Unix, quand ils laissent de coté un des fondements de ce système ?

Si justement la stabilité d'Unix est réputée (du moins, depuis que d'autres OS moins stables sont sortis), c'est justement parce que les outils sont simples et ne sont pas des usines à gaz. 

Pour les "mythes" indiqués dans ton lien, ceux qui sont liés à la vitesse de démarrage, je préfère avoir un système qui boote en 1 minute et reposant sur des scripts composés de centaines de lignes qui sont éprouvés et stables, plutôt qu'un système bootant en 10s mais reposant sur un "machin" à peine mature et codé pour le moins bizarrement. Encore une fois, un serveur ne reboote pas tous les jours et les downtimes non prévus sont TRES rares. Les distributions Linux sont particulièrement stables et la majorité des services qui tournent dessus le sont tout autant. 

[troll]

bon après, si l'infrastructure Init est remplacée par systemd, ça doit crasher plus souvent donc effectivement, le système reboote plus fréquemment donc systemd prend tout son sens pour réduire le downtime lié au crash causé par systemd ...

[/troll]

Et je ne vois pas ce que le double-fork va apporter dans ce cas (mais je ne demande qu'à être éclairé sur ce point)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> most fundamentally, Upstart leaves dependency management to the admin/developer, instead of solving this hard problem in code
> 
> 

 

Qui mieux que l'admin/développeur peut connaitre les dépendances entre les services qu'il installe/développe ? En clair, systemd essaye de deviner les dépendances, mais je ne peux pas m'empêcher de me demander si il y arrive vraiment dans 100% des cas. 

En résumé, systemd représente pour moi le résumé de ce que je n'aime pas dans Linux : c'est devenu un OS qui essaye de faire le grand écart entre le monde du Desktop et le monde du Server. Or ces deux mondes ont quelques besoins très opposés. Systemd répond peut être très bien aux besoins du monde Desktop, mais clairement pas (enfin selon moi) au monde Server. 

On se rapproche ici de ce qui se fait dans les OS développés à Redmond ou à Cupertino ... Ce qui n'est pas les meilleures idées qui pouvaient être importées dans Linux

(et moi, je sens que je vais migrer mes serveurs perso sous un OS BSD quelconque avant la fin de la décennie, si Linux persiste dans cette voie ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Concernant la propreté du code, c'est plutôt les multiples return par fonction, l'absence de default dans les switchs qui me donnent envie de vomir. Enfin des trucs que j'ai appris à NE PAS faire quand j'étais à l'université. Si peu de monde code comme cela, c'est qu'il y'a des raisons valables, en particulier ... ah oui ça me revient : la gestion d'erreurs (la stabilité quoi) et la maintenabilité du code. 
> 
> 

 

Houlà heureusement que personne ne suit les directives d'un prof de fac qui aura - au mieux - codé il y une 20 aine d'année... pour ses études. Fin à moins que tu trouves aussi que le code de linux, des outils gnu soient à chié bien sûr. A l'occasion mates le code d'openrc: c'est un nid à bugs aussi ce truc, et le code style est tout aussi pourri. (le code-style c'est très subjectif cela dit. Je préfère le code style linux: tab, 80 chars limit etc...).

J'en serais resté aux compétences de mes profs... je bosserais pas en tant que dev, c'est aussi simple que ça.

Les default en fin de switch, l'interdiction des goto, la non récursivité en C etc... c'est des conseils pour débutants. Quand tu connais ton langage, tu peux dépasser ça. (et heureusement).

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Systemd va à l'encontre d'une des philosophies fondatrices d'Unix, qui est d'avoir des outils qui ne font qu'une seule chose. Sinon, on obtient des usines à gaz ... On en a vraiment pas besoin. Comment peuvent-ils sans honte clamer qu'ils s'inspirent d'Unix, quand ils laissent de coté un des fondements de ce système ?
> 
> 

 

systemd c'est 1 processus d'init, un tas de démons indépendants optionnels pour la plupart s'occupant d'une tâche unique, et de tout un tas d'outil pour une tâche unique (configurer tel truc, contrôler tel démon...).

cf le mythe 1 de la liste donné par Magic.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Encore une fois, un serveur ne reboote pas tous les jours et les downtimes non prévus sont TRES rares. Les distributions Linux sont particulièrement stables et la majorité des services qui tournent dessus le sont tout autant. 
> 
> 

 

C'est vrai qu'il n'y a que des serveurs dans ce bas monde. Allez vous faire voir vous avec vos desktop, vos laptops, tablettes, smartphones!   :Laughing: 

Plus sérieusement: avec systemd il y aussi cette volonté de résoudre un tas de problèmes liés à des contextes bien différents des serveurs, justement.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> most fundamentally, Upstart leaves dependency management to the admin/developer, instead of solving this hard problem in code
> ...

 

Oui, il a justement été pensé pour ça. Et idem pour la fiabilité du suivis des processus (le double-fork dont parle Magic entre autre). Toutes les autres solutions se sont gaufrés là dessus.

Moins de boulot pour les admins, c'est pas mieux?

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En résumé, systemd représente pour moi le résumé de ce que je n'aime pas dans Linux : c'est devenu un OS qui essaye de faire le grand écart entre le monde du Desktop et le monde du Server. Or ces deux mondes ont quelques besoins très opposés. Systemd répond peut être très bien aux besoins du monde Desktop, mais clairement pas (enfin selon moi) au monde Server. 
> 
> 

 

Ouais le changement c'est nul, c'était mieux à vent toussa.   :Laughing: 

Non plus sérieusement, à bien y regarder les besoins sont pas si opposés que ça, voir même pas du tout. Les contraintes sont différentes certes, mais tant mieux systemd cherche justement à trouver le meilleur juste milieu (avec des couacs de début, normal c'est encore un projet jeune.)

Et petit rappel: c'est un projet open-source, on peut contribuer, discuter. Pour le peu que j'ai expérimenté: les gus sont ouverts d'esprit. (C'est sûr que si on arrive en beuglant "c'est nul, tout pourri, ça fait pas exactement comme systemV" on a tout gagné...)

[edit] ce lien explique pas mal le pourquoi d'un truc tel que systemd: http://blog.jorgenschaefer.de/2014/07/why-systemd.html  ces problèmes étaient connus depuis des lustres pour la plupart, rien de nouveau. Et ça explique le coup du double-fork au fait[/edit]

----------

## Oupsman

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moins de boulot pour les admins, c'est pas mieux?
> 
> 

 

Si c'est vraiment moins de boulot, et que c'est stable et fiable, oui. Mais permet moi juste d'en douter (fortement) quand je vois l'usine à gaz représentée par systemd. 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ouais le changement c'est nul, c'était mieux à vent toussa. 
> 
> 

 

Le changement n'est certainement pas nul, et de part mon boulot, je ne peux certainement pas dire cela, mon boulot constituant justement à penser les changements et les réaliser. Mais là, c'est changer pour le plaisir de changer. Aucun intérêt réel. 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non plus sérieusement, à bien y regarder les besoins sont pas si opposés que ça, voir même pas du tout. Les contraintes sont différentes certes, mais tant mieux systemd cherche justement à trouver le meilleur juste milieu (avec des couacs de début, normal c'est encore un projet jeune.) 
> 
> 

 

Tu sais qu'en disant cela, tu donnes le bâton pour te faire battre ?

Si le projet est jeune, il n'a pas sa place en production sur des machines qui ont besoin de stabilité et de fiabilité. Redhat est suicidaire en incorporant systemd par défaut : je redoute le jour où je vais être obligé de déployer des serveurs de BDD sous RHEL 7   :Confused: 

Ce projet répond à des faux besoins, qui sont facilement traitables avec l'init à la sauce historique. Franchement, si vous n'arrivez pas à transformer n'importe quel processus en démon lancé au démarrage, changez de boulot. Ecrire un script d'init n'a rien de compliqué ... Gérer les dépendances non plus ... 

PS : oui les besoins d'un serveur et d'un desktop sont très éloignés. Si systemd peut prendre son sens sur un desktop (et encore ... ), sur un serveur il est rigoureusement inutile. Du moins quand on respecte les principes de base des architectures multi-tiers. Il n'y a pas que le serveur LAMP dans la vie (et heureusement d'ailleurs)

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si c'est vraiment moins de boulot, et que c'est stable et fiable, oui. Mais permet moi juste d'en douter (fortement) quand je vois l'usine à gaz représentée par systemd. 
> 
> 

 

Si je compare le process d'init d'openrc et celui de systemd... non systemd n'est pas une usine à gaz (c'est même beaucoup plus clair). Après si tu parles des services attenant, là c'est autre chose.

C'est une volonté de normaliser les choses (config et services de base) entre toutes les distros. C'est pas si mal. (un admin de la distro x saura du coup passer sans pb à une distro y,z ...)

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais là, c'est changer pour le plaisir de changer. Aucun intérêt réel. 
> 
> 

 

As tu lu le lien que j'ai filé en edit? C'est pas pour le plaisir du tout. Et ce sont des soucis pour certains connus depuis la création de l'init systemV.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu sais qu'en disant cela, tu donnes le bâton pour te faire battre ?
> 
> Si le projet est jeune, il n'a pas sa place en production sur des machines qui ont besoin de stabilité et de fiabilité. Redhat est suicidaire en incorporant systemd par défaut : je redoute le jour où je vais être obligé de déployer des serveurs de BDD sous RHEL 7  
> ...

 

Ça c'est des choix propre à RH. Le fait est que lorsque l'init systemV est arrivé, il était pas non plus fiable et stable à 100%, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire.

Après, à l'admin de faire ses choix aussi: moi même je suis passé à systemd que très très récemment (moins de 6 mois).

Tout logiciel n'arrive pas non plus sur le marché 100% fiable et robuste après. Alors etait-ce trop tôt de la part de RH ou non... leur soucis.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce projet répond à des faux besoins, qui sont facilement traitables avec l'init à la sauce historique.
> 
> 

 

Non. T'as pas lu le lien.

Et en gros la réécriture d'init, qui a du se faire plus de 10 fois à différente sauces, c'était du vent aussi?  Et non les soucis intrinsèques d'init "historique" ne sont pas réglable par lui-même.

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Franchement, si vous n'arrivez pas à transformer n'importe quel processus en démon lancé au démarrage, changez de boulot. Ecrire un script d'init n'a rien de compliqué ... Gérer les dépendances non plus ... 
> 
> 

 

Oui c'est pour ça que plusieurs fois de gros bugs sur des scripts d'init merdeux ont fait surface, et mieux: différents selon les distros. Les mainteneurs de distros qui décident que "tiens on va avoir des scripts différents des autres" etc... avoue, c'est le bordel. Ça marche, mais c'est le bordel. Là toutes les distros utiliseront les mêmes config de démarrage de tel ou tel service. Ça va factoriser pas mal de boulot.

Et ces même mainteneurs pourront alors passer plus de temps sur des tâches autrement plus intéressantes   :Wink: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Oui c'est pour ça que plusieurs fois de gros bugs sur des scripts d'init merdeux ont fait surface, et mieux: différents selon les distros. Les mainteneurs de distros qui décident que "tiens on va avoir des scripts différents des autres" etc... avoue, c'est le bordel. Ça marche, mais c'est le bordel. Là toutes les distros utiliseront les mêmes config de démarrage de tel ou tel service. Ça va factoriser pas mal de boulot.
> 
> Et ces même mainteneurs pourront alors passer plus de temps sur des tâches autrement plus intéressantes  
> ...

 

Il est vrai que toutes les distributions sont identiques, placent les fichiers de configuration au même endroit, etc etc. 

(concernant les scripts d'init merdeux, cf ce que j'ai écris si vous n'arrivez pas à écrire un script d'init correct   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Bon allez, je vais voir ailleurs pendant quelque temps, j'ai l'impression que ceux qui sont pour le changement vers systemd ne gère pas autre chose que du serveur LAMP, et certainement pas des serveurs qui utilisent des logiciels propriétaires (Oracle par exemple) 

 :Arrow:  []

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Il est vrai que toutes les distributions sont identiques, placent les fichiers de configuration au même endroit, etc etc.

 

Justement : systemd va uniformiser tout cela. Des trucs tout bêtes comme où est défini le hostname (et la solution choisie est celle de Debian, pas celle de Red Hat/Fedora) : http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/hostname.html

Ainsi, l'admin qui travaille sur Red Hat n'est pas complètement perdu quand il passe sur Debian (ou inversement). Comment peut-on considérer cela mauvais ?

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> concernant les scripts d'init merdeux, cf ce que j'ai écris si vous n'arrivez pas à écrire un script d'init correct   

 

Un script init SysV est bien plus long et compliqué qu'un script SysV. Pour moins de fonctionnalités. Ce point me semble indéniable. Systemd lève donc une difficulté pour celui qui veut devenir admin. Bien sûr, ceux qui savent déjà écrire des scripts init SysV (les "the Veteran Unix Admin" de http://debianfork.org ?) doivent apprendre un petit quelque chose en plus. Bref, l'argument pro-init-SysV semble être "j'ai appris quelque chose de dur et tout le monde devrait passer par là... même si il y a maintenant une meilleure solution qui est plus simple". J'ai du mal à être sensible à cet argument...

Et il y a pire que l'écriture de script init SysV. Il y a l'écriture de daemons pour l'init SysV. L'init SysV attend du daemon qu'il suive ces quinze étapes : http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/daemon.html

Ce n'est pas simple du tout et les deux forks sont une des principales causes du manque de fonctionnalités et de sécurité qui vient avec l'init SysV (en comparaison avec systemd).Last edited by Magic Banana on Fri Feb 13, 2015 12:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Outre le troll, une chose que je constate : certains anti-systemd des premières heures semblent avoir fait le pas et en sont très ravis. Je constate aussi le côté constructif des réponses "pro-systemd" qui vont au-delà des arguments des premières heures. Je vois aussi que les arguments anti n'évoluent pas, ou qu'au contraire sont fallacieux (qualité du code ? L'exemple que je vois est très très propre).

Bref, je serais bien tenté un jour ou l'autre de débloquer le mask et faire le pas  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Niveau qualité du code ça a l'air d'avoir bien bougé depuis le début du projet, si c'est le cas tant mieux. Je me rappelle de double-pointeurs un peu partout, de variables non initialisées et aussi d'un gros fstab en dur au milieu d'un .c -> si tu voulais boot sans mount usbfs ou les 42 tmpfs un peu partout, fallait patcher et recompiler systemd. Par contre il y a toujours depuis le début cette volonté de Lennart et des autres devs, clairement annoncée et complètement délibérée et assumée, dans leur petite gue-guerre haineuse contre les OS non-Linux, de ne pas rendre le code suffisamment portable et modulaire pour qu'il puisse fonctionner sur d'autres OS en ayant juste à réimplenter les parties manquantes (genre sous FreeBSD, les cgroups et tout le bordel peuvent être remplacés par capsicum et d'autres mécanismes équivalents déjà en place), alors que ça ne demandait pas grand chose, c'est juste une manière d'organiser son code (en plus il parait que ça facilite la maintenance et les tests). Et ça a un impact sur tous les softs poussés par RedHat et les devs de systemd (qui sont de très bons commerciaux il faut le reconnaître) qui ont une dépendance en dur sur systemd et perdent leur portabilité (exemple : Gnome 3 est un cauchemar à porter).

Et pour ancitiper les réponses typiques :

- "bah envoie un patch" : gaspillage d'énergie, ils seront refusés d'office, puisque c'est by-design et que c'est toujours Lennart aux commandes ;

- "bah fork, c'est libre" : 1/ c'est un peu tard maintenant, faut refactoriser 90% du code, ça demande beaucoup de temps et d'énergie 2/ ce n'est pas magique, faut une communauté soudée derrière pour que ça reste maintenu et que ça prenne le pas sur l'original 3/ on se plaint d'un nouveau system d'init, la réponse n'est pas d'en rajouter encore un de plus 4/ mon fork consisterait en un `git rm -rf * && tar xf sysvinit.tar.gz && git add -A && git commit -m 'Back to the future'` mais on va me dire que ce n'est pas constructif.

Heureusement ya le projet uselessd (http://uselessd.darknedgy.net/) qui est là pour faire le minimum attendu par les softs qui dépendent de systemd sur les OS non supportés. En l'état des choses, sans changement de mentalité des devs de systemd, c'est le mieux qu'il puisse être fait.

Sinon pour un init bien foutu (mais c'est pas du SysV pour le coup), jetez un coup d'œil au RCNG de NetBSD et FreeBSD, c'est propre et stable, et pour lancer un daemon bien foutu le script d'init est purement déclaratif, pas besoin de savoir coder en shell. Ha et c'est potentiellement portable sur tout OS avec un shell POSIX.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Un autre point à considérer : le monde de l'Open Source et du Logiciel Libre a plusieurs dizaines d'années (20 , voire 30 ans), et l'on arrive à la situation où des projets mûrs et primordiaux, maintenus par une petite poignée de bénévoles, commencent à battre de l'aile faute de moyens pour les maintenir : pensez à OpenSSL, GnuPG, et la liste va probablement s'allonger dans les années à venir.

Le fait que Red Hat héberge systemd, et que ce dernier phagocyte une grande quantité de services de base, pourrait être une décision stratégique de Red Hat pour être sûr d'avoir encore de longues années de support sur ces services fondamentaux. Et je n'ose pas non plus imaginer que Lennart puisse agir de son propre chef, sans avoir des directions statégiques de la part de Red Hat. C'est une société commerciale, ne l'oublions pas.

Enfin, c'est ma théorie qui permettrait d'expliquer pourquoi ce projet a pris de l'ampleur, grâce à ce soucient financier, et probablement aussi parce qu'il devrait tenir la route techniquement.

En tous cas, ces derniers temps, je ne vois que très peu de messages concernant un souci avec systemd, proportionnellement par exemple les pilotes propriétaires ou des changements d'orientation d'autres paquets. Et puis, il a été adopté par la majorité des distributions (y compris Gentoo), ce n'est pas pour rien, alors qu'il y a des tonnes de "yet an other init script" sur le marché.

----------

## geekounet

Si le comportement exécrable de Lennart est de la demande de RedHat (ainsi que pour Ulrich Drepper à l'époque), raison de plus pour ne pas les soutenir dans leurs projets, ça fait une grosse tache dans la communauté du libre.

Note que Slackware n'adoptera pas systemd, aussi longtemps que possible.

----------

## El_Goretto

Systemd, l'outil/écosystème, les pour et les contres.

Le fait que certains trouvent ces contres bloquants ne devraient pas leur attirer les foudres de ceux pour qui ce n'est pas le cas (après, il y a la chaleur des débats, et les trolls, ok). Un distribution peut avoir plusieurs usages, alors imaginez, une meta-distribution (oui, je parle de Gentoo là).

L'opensource, c'est aussi avoir le choix.

Et pour le coup, il y a 2 sujets en 1 avec systemd: un outil/écosystème disons imparfait (sinon il n'y aurait pas débat) et le fait qu'il devient irremplaçable avec le temps (que ce soit par stratégie, par intérêt réel, ou autre).

Et c'est surtout ce dernier point que je trouve moche. Soit il va être impossible de faire sans, soit les personnes qui vont tenter de le faire seront taxés de rétrogrades. De gens qui refusent d'apprendre (etc). Et bizarrement, parmi ces gens, on en trouve pas mal qui parlent de changer d'OS (puisqu'ils n'auraient pas le choix). Pour aller sur Unix. Étonnant, pour des gens qui n'aiment pas le changement, non?

Bref.

On peut parler longtemps, mais si chacun pouvait réellement faire ce qu'il veut (à savoir l'utiliser ou s'en passer), est-ce que ce ne serait pas la fin de tous ces chahuts?

----------

## pti-rem

J'ai passé mon portable Optimus sous Seven. Chrom* n'arrêtait plus de me faire des "Aïe Aïe Aïe" "Jim est mort"

J'ai maintenant une vidéo de qualité sans ruptures horizontales ou verticales, tous lecteurs confondus.

Je croyais avoir le choix (-systemd) avec un profile

[3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop *

C'est bien compliqué cette affaire

Ce que je peux en dire, c'est que je trouve bien plus de ressources en Français pour l'init openrc

J'ai essayé systemd un petit temps sur le portable, je l'ai trouvé trop incompréhensible

C'est peut-être un init d'entreprise après tout

Je garde mon profile 3 pour le n40l

deux sous d'un utilisateur débutant et qui souhaite le rester

----------

